# Hackintosh de Mavericks qui ne boot pas sans boot flag x-



## Cutkiller042 (18 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Voici ma configuration sur laquelle j'ai installé Mavericks :
ASUS P8Z77-VLX2
Core i7 3770
Pas de CG, j'utilise le HD4000 du proc
16Go de RAM  (4x4Go 12800 CL9)
DD 320Go 8Mo (passage sur mon SSD 128Go après des tests de perf en vue de remplacer Windows 7)

Suite à l'installation de Mavericks, je ne peut démarrer qu'en précisant le boot flag -x. Sans quoi, j'ai le logo Apple et le sablier (roue) qui tourne sans fin.

J'ai utilisé MultiBeast 6.0 et testé plusieurs configurations, rien n'y fait, le contrôleur graphique n'est pas reconnu (toujours 64Mo partagé, pas de KEXT associé).
Il en est de même pour le contrôleur audio, j'ai essayé avec ou sans DST, rien n'y fait, il n'est pas reconnu.
J'ai côché "1080p" et "PCI ROOT UID fix" pour ne pas avoir à spécifier à chaque démarrage PCIRootUID=1.
J'ai également testé en côchant ou ne côchant pas dans les Drivers "Intel Graphics...", rien n'y fait.

J'ai parcourus les forums genre tonymacx86, sans trouvé de solution.

En démarrant en mode verbose, la séquence de boot se fige sur FakeSMC :






Auriez-vous une idée ou suggestion ?

Je vous remercie par avance pour vos retours.


----------



## scanjet33 (29 Novembre 2013)

[SUCCESS] GigaByte H87M-HD3 - Mac OSX 10.8.5 + Dual Boot Win 8.1 - tonymacx86.com
en espérant t'avoir aidé


----------



## tysell29 (30 Novembre 2013)

Salut , 
ma config vite fait :    gigabyte Z68 en uefi  , i7 2600K , sapphire  HD 7850 .
Donc rien à voir avec toi , mais une chose de sur , c'est qu'avec le PCIRootUID=1
mon Hackintosh plantait 

mon chameleon. plist , aau cas ou .
<key>EthernetBuiltIn</key>
	<string>Yes</string>
	<key>GraphicsEnabler</key>
	<string>No</string>
	<key>IGPEnabler</key>
	<string>Yes</string>
	<key>Kernel</key>
	<string>mach_kernel</string>
	<key>Kernel Flags</key>

	<key>Legacy Logo</key>
	<string>Yes</string>
	<key>Timeout</key>
	<string>2</string>
*******<key>GenerateCStates</key>
*******<string>Yes</string>
*******<key>GeneratePStates</key>
*******<string>Yes</string>
*******<key>UseKernelCache</key>
*******<string>Yes</string>
*******<key>Graphics Mode</key>
*******<string>"1920x1080x32</string>
Merci,Steph.


----------



## scanjet33 (3 Décembre 2013)

Sais tu que le branchement sur la prise vga de la carte graphique donne les "symptômes" que tu décrits? j'ai moi même galéré plusieurs heures pour ne pas avoir lu qu'il fallait absolument être en DVI


----------

